# Suggestions for internal or HOB skimmer



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been researching this topic online for a couple of days now. I wonder if anyone has opinions.. Skimmer is for a 37G FOWLR tank (for now) inhabitants are a snowflake eel (messy eater) and a pair of maroon clowns. I'd like to add coral eventually and a BTA for the clowns. I was looking at a few and I see a Berlin model is on sale at Pets&Ponds. I'd like to keep it under or close to the $200 range. Any suggestions would be welcome.

Currently considering the Reef Octopus HOB skimmer although would prefer an internal skimmer so as to avoid leaks on my hardwood floor...

Anyone?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I hear Berlins are terrible. a lot of people here prefer in sump skimmers, and most models are in-sump. only a few HOB skimmers are good. octopus is one of them and SWC wc I have is another. are you looking for new or used? you might be able to get a used one for that price range.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

At that price point there are some good new and used options. I have a remora and its awesome but noisy.I would say go with the cad light pls50 great reviews and super quiet

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

kamal said:


> At that price point there are some good new and used options. I have a remora and its awesome but noisy.I would say go with the cad light pls50 great reviews and super quiet
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Hmmm.., thanks I've never heard of that one I'll need to google it. I'm mostly worried about leaks. I have internal skimmers on the nano tanks...


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> I hear Berlins are terrible. a lot of people here prefer in sump skimmers, and most models are in-sump. only a few HOB skimmers are good. octopus is one of them and SWC wc I have is another. are you looking for new or used? you might be able to get a used one for that price range.


New or in good shape used I'm not picky. Thanks for the suggestions... Googling them all!


----------



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm in the same boat for my 20g. Considering a reef octopus HOB. Have not seen any reviews mention leaks tho have you?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

aprilspink said:


> I'm in the same boat for my 20g. Considering a reef octopus HOB. Have not seen any reviews mention leaks tho have you?


I actually have an Aquatic Life 115 skimmer on my 30G and love it! It's an internal skimmer and does pull yellow gunk out if the tank. It's a wet skim but for that price it's great IMO!

I bought Hydor 365 for the 37G from Amazon but haven't put it together yet. I'm waiting for my light fixture to arrive since right now the tank has a glass lid on it and so can't take a skimmer. Seems well made. Stay tuned...


----------



## circky (Jan 28, 2013)

Norman said:


> I actually have an Aquatic Life 115 skimmer on my 30G and love it! It's an internal skimmer and does pull yellow gunk out if the tank. It's a wet skim but for that price it's great IMO!
> 
> I bought Hydor 365 for the 37G from Amazon but haven't put it together yet. I'm waiting for my light fixture to arrive since right now the tank has a glass lid on it and so can't take a skimmer. Seems well made. Stay tuned...


I use the Aquatic Life 115 skimmer as well on my 29g biocube. It's my first and only skimmer I've used, but I would agree that it's wet and it does pull out gunk. Make sure you make the simple and easy to do mod to the airline tube, it's supposed to make it a lot better. Just do a quick google, and there are youtube tutorials teaching you what to do.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm presently using a Tunze Comline DOC skimmer (internal). It comes with an air flow regulator and silencer. It's quiet enough for me. Great quality and does a good job on my 46G.

The collection cup is small but very simple to remove empty/clean and put back.

http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C=KR&user_tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter003

SUM sells for $170-180 (bring cash )


----------

